# STREETLOW'S SALINAS CAR SHOW MARCH 11TH 2012



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT AND PLEASE "LIKE" OUR NEW FACEBOOK PAGE, THANK YOU. http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Streetlow-Magazine/321020167919476


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT #TeamStreetlow


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm all in!!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## shark*infested*82 (Dec 19, 2011)

*KOOL IMPRESSIONS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE*:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

when will the pre reg forms be out


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

EL RAIDER will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

san jose's finest will be in the house....................


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> when will the pre reg forms be out


2x.....


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

NEW FRIENDS CC. WILL BE THERE


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Life's Finest will be there


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1WIKD79 said:


> san jose's finest will be in the house....................



see you there cabron :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll Call

KOOL IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS
SAN JOSE FINEST
NEW FRIENDS
LIFE'S FINEST


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

post up pre reg form


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

=LIFERZ= WILL B IN THE HOUSE....


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:angry:


Clown Confusion said:


> post up pre reg form


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

SORRY BRO ABOUT THE DELAY ON THE PRE-REG FORM. I'LL POST IT UP AS SOON AS I GET IT...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HERE'S A SAMPLE OF WHAT HAPPENDS AT A STREETLOW SHOW....
STREETLOW MAGAZINE "KEEPING THE LOWRIDING LIFESTYLE ALIVE"...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

i know theres not alot of ladies on here but if any of you guys know of any sexy, classy ladies that may want to model please feel free to share this with them thanks. #TeamStreetlow


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

THIS IS THE LINK TO THE FACEBOOK INVITE http://www.facebook.com/#!/events/294889723891027/


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

TTT ! :wave:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll Call

KOOL IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS
SAN JOSE FINEST
NEW FRIENDS
LIFE'S FINEST 
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY​


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

TTT for gilbert


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

Aztec Creations CC will be in da house!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll Call

KOOL IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS
SAN JOSE FINEST
NEW FRIENDS
LIFE'S FINEST 
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
AZTEC CREATIONS​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:
​


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> HERE'S A SAMPLE OF WHAT HAPPENDS AT A STREETLOW SHOW....
> STREETLOW MAGAZINE "KEEPING THE LOWRIDING LIFESTYLE ALIVE"...


:yes::yes: :thumbsup:!


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

EL RAIDER said:


> Roll Call
> 
> KOOL IMPRESSIONS
> SOCIOS
> ...


Watsonville Riders cc/ bc will be in da house!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll Call

KOOL IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS
SAN JOSE FINEST
NEW FRIENDS
LIFE'S FINEST 
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
AZTEC CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS​


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be there


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> Roll Call
> 
> KOOL IMPRESSIONS
> SOCIOS
> ...


home sweet home


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> home sweet home


:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll Call

KOOL IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS
SAN JOSE FINEST
NEW FRIENDS
LIFE'S FINEST 
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
AZTEC CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
SWIFT​


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Childhood Dreams will b ready........


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

is their goin to be a category for pedal cars sepret from special interest


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

watson rider said:


> is their goin to be a category for pedal cars sepret from special interest


I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH GILBERT, AND YES SINCE THERE HAS BEEN A LOT OF PEDAL CARS ENTERED AT OUR SHOWS, THIS YEAR WE'RE ADDING A PEDAL CAR CATEGORY TO THE AWARDS...


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Blvd Kings, we`ll be there.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll Call

KOOL IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS
SAN JOSE FINEST
NEW FRIENDS
LIFE'S FINEST 
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
AZTEC CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
SWIFT
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BLVD KINGS​


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll Call

KOOL IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS
SAN JOSE FINEST
NEW FRIENDS
LIFE'S FINEST 
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
AZTEC CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
SWIFT
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BLVD KINGS​


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll Call

KOOL IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS
SAN JOSE FINEST
NEW FRIENDS
LIFE'S FINEST 
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
AZTEC CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
SWIFT
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BLVD KINGS
TROKITAS
CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS​


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> Roll Call
> 
> KOOL IMPRESSIONS
> SOCIOS
> ...


Add some Traffic to the list


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll Call

KOOL IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS
SAN JOSE FINEST
NEW FRIENDS
LIFE'S FINEST 
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
AZTEC CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
SWIFT
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BLVD KINGS
TROKITAS
CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS
TRAFFIC


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

LAST YEAR WAS HELLA FIRME ALOT OF GENTE SHOWED UP AND NOT TO MENTION ALOT OF HYNAS GONNA BE HERE FOR SURE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll Call KOOL IMPRESSIONS SOCIOS SAN JOSE FINEST NEW FRIENDS LIFE'S FINEST CALI LIFE ROLLERZ ONLY AZTEC CREATIONS WATSONVILLE RIDERS SWIFT CHILDHOOD DREAMS BLVD KINGS TROKITAS CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS TRAFFIC WICKED RIDAZ


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Performing on stage with "Dj Rick Lee", J.Stalin, San Quinn, ATNT, Davina, Staytooned, Mic Quin, Ambition, Focus, Joe Baby, Don Changolini, Da Gogettas, hosting the show Big Mike UGMX and our sexy bikini contest sponsor by ATNT. Adults at t...he gate $20 and children 8yrs and under free. If you are interested in registering for our show go to www.streetlowmagazine.com and up load the registration form you can also up-load vendor forms as well. or for more info call 408-920-0997. Listen in to 102.5 K-don to win some tickets. www.streetlowmagazine.com


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

hey how about some Mariachi, Banda or grupo norteno for us paisas :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> hey how about some Mariachi, Banda or grupo norteno for us paisas :biggrin:


I agree and some beer


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

cherry 64 said:


> I agree and some beer



lol pues no q ya no tomas? anda borracho el wey


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> lol pues no q ya no tomas? anda borracho el wey


La banqueta


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

cherry 64 said:


> I agree and some beer


:yes:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

Multi-Chapters of IMPALAS CC Will be in the house....:nicoderm: with some Ramon Ayala n Corridos....


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> hey how about some Mariachi, Banda or grupo norteno for us paisas :biggrin:


Y unos tacos de asasa pal raider y la plebada


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

_*WICKED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE...MODESTO TO SALINAS WE WILL RIDE...YEAAA BUDDDY..*_:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll Call

KOOL IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS
SAN JOSE FINEST
NEW FRIENDS
LIFE'S FINEST 
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
AZTEC CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
SWIFT
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BLVD KINGS
TROKITAS
CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS
TRAFFIC 
WICKED RIDAZ
IMPALAS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

PapaBear2o9 said:


> _*WICKED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE...MODESTO TO SALINAS WE WILL RIDE...YEAAA BUDDDY..*_:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

"LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C. MERCED CALI. WILL BE REPRESENTING THIS SHOW SHAOOOOOOOO!


----------



## G.M.C PRODUCTIONS (Aug 27, 2009)

CALI DREAMZ CC...WILL B IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

*"WHO'S UR TATTY"* AIRBRUSH BODY ART Going to be out there doing Temporary Tattoos!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

one month until the show. let the count down begin


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP WICKED RIDAZ NOR CAL CAR CLUB.....IS GONNA ROLL..LOW N SLOW TO SALINAZ..YUP..


----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## chicken hawk (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll Call

KOOL IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS
SAN JOSE FINEST
NEW FRIENDS
LIFE'S FINEST 
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
AZTEC CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
SWIFT
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BLVD KINGS
TROKITAS
CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS
TRAFFIC 
WICKED RIDAZ
IMPALAS 
LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C
CALI DREAMZ CC​


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*HOP RULES & PAYOUT 

*SINGLE PUMP:
37 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: $100.00 & TROPHY

DOUBLE PUMP:
40 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE : $100.00 & TROPHY 

RADICAL CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: $100.00 & TROPHY

GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DIQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

sending my pre reg in friday


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

]

dammit no Banda or Mariachi :facepalm:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

MYA MONSTER PEDAL CAR IS GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT IF WE GET ARE PARTS BACK IN TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


>


COME ON STREETLOW......AT LEAST GET SOME OLDIE GROUPS....OR OLD SKOOL LIKE LAKESIDE.....BROTHERS JOHNSON..OR EVEN GQ....:facepalm:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

I HOPE U GUYS GOT THE REG. TABLE DOWN CAUSE TAKEING 3 hrs. TO ROLL IN THE SHOW IS B.S. LIKE LAST YEARS S.J. SHOW :rant:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

Elwood said:


> I HOPE U GUYS GOT THE REG. TABLE DOWN CAUSE TAKEING 3 hrs. TO ROLL IN THE SHOW IS B.S. LIKE LAST YEARS S.J. SHOW :rant:


ELIO, WHY YOU CRYING OVER A COUPLE OF HOURS, BACK IN THE DAY WE WOULD WAIT IN LINE OVER NIGHT TO INTO A SHOW, AND NOT COMPLAIN AT ALL... YOUR AGE IS SHOWING YOUR WEAKNESS...LOL 
REMEMBER IF IT TAKES LONG TO GET IN A SHOW, THEN MAYBE THERE'S A GOOD CHANCE IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW, SUCK IT UP AND STOP YOUR CRYING... LOL HOPE TO SEE YOUR DRY EYES THERE BROTHA....


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> ELIO, WHY YOU CRYING OVER A COUPLE OF HOURS, BACK IN THE DAY WE WOULD WAIT IN LINE OVER NIGHT TO INTO A SHOW, AND NOT COMPLAIN AT ALL... YOUR AGE IS SHOWING YOUR WEAKNESS...LOL REMEMBER IF IT TAKES LONG TO GET IN A SHOW, THEN MAYBE THERE'S A GOOD CHANCE IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW, SUCK IT UP AND STOP YOUR CRYING... LOL HOPE TO SEE YOUR DRY EYES THERE BROTHA....


 Pauly,


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> ELIO, WHY YOU CRYING OVER A COUPLE OF HOURS, BACK IN THE DAY WE WOULD WAIT IN LINE OVER NIGHT TO INTO A SHOW, AND NOT COMPLAIN AT ALL... YOUR AGE IS SHOWING YOUR WEAKNESS...LOL
> REMEMBER IF IT TAKES LONG TO GET IN A SHOW, THEN MAYBE THERE'S A GOOD CHANCE IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW, SUCK IT UP AND STOP YOUR CRYING... LOL HOPE TO SEE YOUR DRY EYES THERE BROTHA....


yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> ]
> 
> dammit no Banda or Mariachi :facepalm:


the gogettas


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> ELIO, WHY YOU CRYING OVER A COUPLE OF HOURS, BACK IN THE DAY WE WOULD WAIT IN LINE OVER NIGHT TO INTO A SHOW, AND NOT COMPLAIN AT ALL... YOUR AGE IS SHOWING YOUR WEAKNESS...LOL
> REMEMBER IF IT TAKES LONG TO GET IN A SHOW, THEN MAYBE THERE'S A GOOD CHANCE IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW, SUCK IT UP AND STOP YOUR CRYING... LOL HOPE TO SEE YOUR DRY EYES THERE BROTHA....


LOL YOUR RITE I THINK IT'S THE OLD AGE CATCHING UP . BUT COME ON 3 HRS.TO GET IN THE GATE JUST DRINK A ROCK STAR AND PUT A PEP TO UR STEP LOL


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

Elwood said:


> LOL YOUR RITE I THINK IT'S THE OLD AGE CATCHING UP . BUT COME ON 3 HRS.TO GET IN THE GATE JUST DRINK A ROCK STAR AND PUT A PEP TO UR STEP LOL


yeeeeeeeeeeeee step it up.........lol


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> Roll Call
> 
> KOOL IMPRESSIONS
> SOCIOS
> ...


Chevitos is there


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Any Hydraulics shop vendors ganna be there selling parts? need some hydro parts


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> *HOP RULES & PAYOUT
> 
> *SINGLE PUMP:
> 37 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
> ...



NO STREET CLASS PAULY??:dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll Call

KOOL IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS
SAN JOSE FINEST
NEW FRIENDS
LIFE'S FINEST 
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
AZTEC CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
SWIFT
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BLVD KINGS
TROKITAS
CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS
TRAFFIC 
WICKED RIDAZ
IMPALAS 
LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C
CALI DREAMZ CC
CHEVITOS​


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> Any Hydraulics shop vendors ganna be there selling parts? need some hydro parts


HOP SHOP WILL BE THERE..


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

68niou1 said:


> NO STREET CLASS PAULY??:dunno:


SORRY BROTHA, BUT I STOPPED THAT CLASS CAUSE THERE WAS TO MUCH CONFUSION BETWEEN THE HOPPERS ON WHAT WAS STREET CLASS QUALIFICATION, AND TOO MUCH CRYING & ARGUING BETWEEN THE HOPPERS. SO INSTEAD OF DEALING WITH ALL THE DRAMA I'M JUST KEEPING IT SIMPLE WITH THE THREE ORIGINAL CLASSES... HEY AT LEAST I TRIED...


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> SORRY BROTHA, BUT I STOPPED THAT CLASS CAUSE THERE WAS TO MUCH CONFUSION BETWEEN THE HOPPERS ON WHAT WAS STREET CLASS QUALIFICATION, AND TOO MUCH CRYING & ARGUING BETWEEN THE HOPPERS. SO INSTEAD OF DEALING WITH ALL THE DRAMA I'M JUST KEEPING IT SIMPLE WITH THE THREE ORIGINAL CLASSES... HEY AT LEAST I TRIED...



I GET U, ALL MY REAR STUFF IS EITHER STOCK OR REINFORCED, DONT KNOW Y FOOS WITH ALL THAT EXTENDED SHIT IN DA REAR WANNA B IN DA SAME CLASS BUT IS GOOD AMA GO HOP AND HAVE SOME FUN... FUCK IT NO MATTER WHAT CLASS THEY PUT ME IN... THANKS PAULY I KNOW U TRIED


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

68niou1 said:


> I GET U, ALL MY REAR STUFF IS EITHER STOCK OR REINFORCED, DONT KNOW Y FOOS WITH ALL THAT EXTENDED SHIT IN DA REAR WANNA B IN DA SAME CLASS BUT IS GOOD AMA GO HOP AND HAVE SOME FUN... FUCK IT NO MATTER WHAT CLASS THEY PUT ME IN... THANKS PAULY I KNOW U TRIED


THANKS FOR UNDERSTANDING BROTHA....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> Pauly,



:roflmao:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

What up pauly, see you there my brotha


----------



## Wicked Man (Oct 17, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

cherry 64 said:


> What up pauly, see you there my brotha


Trino my Brotha, can't wait to see my Traffic family...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

ttt for the 831


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll Call

KOOL IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS
SAN JOSE FINEST
NEW FRIENDS
LIFE'S FINEST 
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
AZTEC CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
SWIFT
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BLVD KINGS
TROKITAS
CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS
TRAFFIC 
WICKED RIDAZ
IMPALAS 
LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C
CALI DREAMZ CC
CHEVITOS
VALLEY CRUISERS
VIP
CALI GROWN​


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

will b der


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll Call

KOOL IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS
SAN JOSE FINEST
NEW FRIENDS
LIFE'S FINEST 
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
AZTEC CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
SWIFT
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BLVD KINGS
TROKITAS
CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS
TRAFFIC 
WICKED RIDAZ
IMPALAS 
LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C
CALI DREAMZ CC
CHEVITOS
VALLEY CRUISERS
VIP
CALI GROWN
BROWN PERSUASION​


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll Call

KOOL IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS
SAN JOSE FINEST
NEW FRIENDS
LIFE'S FINEST 
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
AZTEC CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
SWIFT
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BLVD KINGS
TROKITAS
CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS
TRAFFIC 
WICKED RIDAZ
IMPALAS 
LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C
CALI DREAMZ CC
CHEVITOS
VALLEY CRUISERS
VIP
CALI GROWN
BROWN PERSUASION
BLVD BOMBS
PURO ORGULLO​


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

i didnt pre reg,i hope we still can


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> i didnt pre reg,i hope we still can


 you have until next thursday 3/8/12


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Can't wait


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

is there a hop;;;bi AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHATS DA pay out ;;;;dpr


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

*WILL BE ROLLING THRU







*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

sup pauly is there in door at this show?


----------



## D&A (Jan 18, 2012)

USO will be there!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

EL RAIDER said:


> Roll Call
> 
> KOOL IMPRESSIONS
> SOCIOS
> ...




INSPIRATIONS WILL BE IN DA CASA TOO


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

$20 at the door for walk ins


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll Call

KOOL IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS
SAN JOSE FINEST
NEW FRIENDS
LIFE'S FINEST 
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY
AZTEC CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
SWIFT
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BLVD KINGS
TROKITAS
CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS
TRAFFIC 
WICKED RIDAZ
IMPALAS 
LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C
CALI DREAMZ CC
CHEVITOS
VALLEY CRUISERS
VIP
CALI GROWN
BROWN PERSUASION
BLVD BOMBS
PURO ORGULLO
USO 
INSPIRATIONS​


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> sup pauly is there in door at this show?


I'm not Pauly but usually they use a building for bikes only


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

EL RAIDER said:


> I'm not Pauly but usually they use a building for bikes only


 thx bro


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Streetlow-Magazine/321020167919476#!/events/294889723891027/


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

KOOL IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS 
SAN JOSE FINEST
NEW FRIENDS
LIFE'S FINEST
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY 
AZTEC CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
SWIFT
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BLVD KINGS
TROKITAS 
CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS 
WICKED RIDAZ
IMPALAS 
LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C
CALI DREAMZ CC
CHEVITOS
VALLEY CRUISERS
VIP
CALI GROWN
BROWN PERSUASION
BLVD BOMBS
PURO ORGULLO
USO
INSPIRATIONS
OLDIES 
KINGS OF LUXURY 
DARKSIDE 
OLD SKOOLZ 
MALOS
CALI LIFE 
VIEJITOS 
COMPADRES BOMB CLUB 
NOK
ELITE
TRAFFIC
STYLISTICS


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

THE STREETLOW STAFF AS WELL AS THE MODELS WILL BE STAYING AT THE LAUREL INN IN SALINAS, FOR RESERVATIONS CALL 1-800-354-9831 AND SAY YOU'RE CALLING ABOUT THE STREETLOW MAGAZINE SPECIAL FOR A DISCOUNT, SO HURRY UP BEFORE THEY SELL OUT....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

FYI- propane bbq ok
ice chest with sodas and waters ok
2 adults per car ok each extra adult $20 kids 10 and under free
no in/out 
no bracelets will be hand it out

I thought I share this info with everyone


----------



## 71MonteCarlo (Nov 19, 2009)

Ikey Turner said:


> KOOL IMPRESSIONS
> SOCIOS
> SAN JOSE FINEST
> NEW FRIENDS
> ...


*
Valley Cruisers*


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> I'm not Pauly but usually they use a building for bikes only


Oh your not im comfused LOL


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

cherry 64 said:


> Oh your not im comfused LOL


I'm his twin brother cabron


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL


KOOL IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS 
SAN JOSE FINEST
NEW FRIENDS
LIFE'S FINEST
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY 
AZTEC CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
SWIFT
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BLVD KINGS
TROKITAS 
CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS 
WICKED RIDAZ
IMPALAS 
LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C
CALI DREAMZ CC
CHEVITOS
VALLEY CRUISERS
VIP
CALI GROWN
BROWN PERSUASION
BLVD BOMBS
PURO ORGULLO
USO
INSPIRATIONS
OLDIES 
KINGS OF LUXURY 
DARKSIDE 
OLD SKOOLZ 
MALOS
CALI LIFE 
VIEJITOS 
COMPADRES BOMB CLUB 
NOK
ELITE
TRAFFIC
STYLISTICS 
VALLEY CRUISERS​


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> I'm his twin brother cabron


Que onda jesse,que dice la buena vida


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Looks like it should be a good turn out. I'm gonna make the drive down and shoot some pics


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

cherry 64 said:


> Que onda jesse,que dice la buena vida


Puro pinche trabajar Trino pero este fin the semana puro cotorrear ay nos vemos este fin the semana maneja con cuidado :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*LuxuriouS is ready for this one!

*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL


KOOL IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS 
SAN JOSE FINEST
NEW FRIENDS
LIFE'S FINEST
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY 
AZTEC CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
SWIFT
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BLVD KINGS
TROKITAS 
CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS 
WICKED RIDAZ
IMPALAS 
LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C
CALI DREAMZ CC
CHEVITOS
VALLEY CRUISERS
VIP
CALI GROWN
BROWN PERSUASION
BLVD BOMBS
PURO ORGULLO
USO
INSPIRATIONS
OLDIES 
KINGS OF LUXURY 
DARKSIDE 
OLD SKOOLZ 
MALOS
CALI LIFE 
VIEJITOS 
COMPADRES BOMB CLUB 
NOK
ELITE
TRAFFIC
STYLISTICS 
VALLEY CRUISERS​


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

cherry 64 said:


> Oh your not im comfused LOL


LOL


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

*PADRINOS C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL


KOOL IMPRESSIONS
SOCIOS 
SAN JOSE FINEST
NEW FRIENDS
LIFE'S FINEST
CALI LIFE
ROLLERZ ONLY 
AZTEC CREATIONS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
SWIFT
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BLVD KINGS
TROKITAS 
CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS 
WICKED RIDAZ
IMPALAS 
LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C
CALI DREAMZ CC
CHEVITOS
VALLEY CRUISERS
VIP
CALI GROWN
BROWN PERSUASION
BLVD BOMBS
PURO ORGULLO
USO
INSPIRATIONS
OLDIES 
KINGS OF LUXURY 
DARKSIDE 
OLD SKOOLZ 
MALOS
CALI LIFE 
VIEJITOS 
COMPADRES BOMB CLUB 
NOK
ELITE
TRAFFIC
STYLISTICS 
VALLEY CRUISERS
PADRINOS​


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I can't wait!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Roll Call !
1. KOOL IMPRESSIONS
2. SOCIOS 
3. SAN JOSE FINEST
4. NEW FRIENDS
5. LIFE'S FINEST
6. CALI LIFE
7. ROLLERZ ONLY 
8. AZTEC CREATIONS
9. WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
10. SWIFT
11. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
12. BLVD KINGS
13. TROKITAS 
14. CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS 
15. WICKED RIDAZ
16. IMPALAS 
17. LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C
18. CALI DREAMZ CC
19. CHEVITOS
20. VALLEY CRUISERS
21. VIP
22. CALI GROWN
23. BROWN PERSUASION
24. BLVD BOMBS
25. PURO ORGULLO
26. USO
27. INSPIRATIONS
28. OLDIES 
29. KINGS OF LUXURY 
30. DARKSIDE 
31. OLD SKOOLZ 
32. MALOS
33. CALI LIFE 
34. VIEJITOS 
25. COMPADRES BOMB CLUB 
26. NOK
27. ELITE
28. TRAFFIC
29. STYLISTICS
30. PADRINOS 
31. WICKED CUSTOMZ 
32. LUXURIOUS 
33. AZTECAS 
34. MEMORIES
35. ENCHANTED CREATION
36. JUS RIDIN C.C.
37. BYRD GAME USA
38. DUKES


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

The Weather on weather.com Salinas, CA says the weather will be the Sunny. Some hater is telling everyone that it will Rain Sunday.


----------



## EvilCustoms (Aug 18, 2010)

Evil threat c. c. Will be there


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

If you have a FACEBOOK, make sure to let us know if your going. Click on our Events page.

http://www.facebook.com/events/294889723891027/


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll Call !
1. KOOL IMPRESSIONS
2. SOCIOS 
3. SAN JOSE FINEST
4. NEW FRIENDS
5. LIFE'S FINEST
6. CALI LIFE
7. ROLLERZ ONLY 
8. AZTEC CREATIONS
9. WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
10. SWIFT
11. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
12. BLVD KINGS
13. TROKITAS 
14. CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS 
15. WICKED RIDAZ
16. IMPALAS 
17. LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C
18. CALI DREAMZ CC
19. CHEVITOS
20. VALLEY CRUISERS
21. VIP
22. CALI GROWN
23. BROWN PERSUASION
24. BLVD BOMBS
25. PURO ORGULLO
26. USO
27. INSPIRATIONS
28. OLDIES 
29. KINGS OF LUXURY 
30. DARKSIDE 
31. OLD SKOOLZ 
32. MALOS
33. CALI LIFE 
34. VIEJITOS 
25. COMPADRES BOMB CLUB 
26. NOK
27. ELITE
28. TRAFFIC
29. STYLISTICS
30. PADRINOS 
31. WICKED CUSTOMZ 
32. LUXURIOUS 
33. AZTECAS 
34. MEMORIES
35. ENCHANTED CREATION
36. JUS RIDIN C.C.
37. BYRD GAME USA
38. DUKES 
39. EVIL THREAT​


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 
> KOOL IMPRESSIONS
> ...




Antiguos..


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

:run: getting ready... raider make sure to bring the menudo....:yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> :run: getting ready... raider make sure to bring the menudo....:yes:


i'm bringing the tortillas you bringing the menudo


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll Call !
1. KOOL IMPRESSIONS
2. SOCIOS 
3. SAN JOSE FINEST
4. NEW FRIENDS
5. LIFE'S FINEST
6. CALI LIFE
7. ROLLERZ ONLY 
8. AZTEC CREATIONS
9. WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
10. SWIFT
11. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
12. BLVD KINGS
13. TROKITAS 
14. CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS 
15. WICKED RIDAZ
16. IMPALAS 
17. LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C
18. CALI DREAMZ CC
19. CHEVITOS
20. VALLEY CRUISERS
21. VIP
22. CALI GROWN
23. BROWN PERSUASION
24. BLVD BOMBS
25. PURO ORGULLO
26. USO
27. INSPIRATIONS
28. OLDIES 
29. KINGS OF LUXURY 
30. DARKSIDE 
31. OLD SKOOLZ 
32. MALOS
33. CALI LIFE 
34. VIEJITOS 
25. COMPADRES BOMB CLUB 
26. NOK
27. ELITE
28. TRAFFIC
29. STYLISTICS
30. PADRINOS 
31. WICKED CUSTOMZ 
32. LUXURIOUS 
33. AZTECAS 
34. MEMORIES
35. ENCHANTED CREATION
36. JUS RIDIN C.C.
37. BYRD GAME USA
38. DUKES 
39. EVIL THREAT
40. ANTIGUOS​


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Roll Call !
1. KOOL IMPRESSIONS
2. SOCIOS 
3. SAN JOSE FINEST
4. NEW FRIENDS
5. LIFE'S FINEST
6. CALI LIFE
7. ROLLERZ ONLY 
8. AZTEC CREATIONS
9. WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
10. SWIFT
11. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
12. BLVD KINGS
13. TROKITAS 
14. CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS 
15. WICKED RIDAZ
16. IMPALAS 
17. LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C
18. CALI DREAMZ CC
19. CHEVITOS
20. VALLEY CRUISERS
21. VIP
22. CALI GROWN
23. BROWN PERSUASION
24. BLVD BOMBS
25. PURO ORGULLO
26. USO
27. INSPIRATIONS
28. OLDIES 
29. KINGS OF LUXURY 
30. DARKSIDE 
31. OLD SKOOLZ 
32. MALOS
33. CALI LIFE 
34. VIEJITOS 
25. COMPADRES BOMB CLUB 
26. NOK
27. ELITE
28. TRAFFIC
29. STYLISTICS < FROM LOS ANGELES
30. PADRINOS 
31. WICKED CUSTOMZ 
32. LUXURIOUS 
33. AZTECAS 
34. MEMORIES
35. ENCHANTED CREATION
36. JUS RIDIN C.C.
37. BYRD GAME USA
38. DUKES 
39. EVIL THREAT < - FROM LAKE TAHOE
40. ANTIGUOS
41. REZ MADE
42. OLD TIMES
43. EAST BAY CHEVS
44. BROWN EFFECTS


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Roll Call !
1. KOOL IMPRESSIONS
2. SOCIOS 
3. SAN JOSE FINEST
4. NEW FRIENDS
5. LIFE'S FINEST
6. NEW IMAGE
7. ROLLERZ ONLY 
8. AZTEC CREATIONS
9. WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
10. SWIFT
11. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
12. BLVD KINGS
13. TROKITAS 
14. CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS 
15. WICKED RIDAZ
16. IMPALAS 
17. LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C
18. CALI DREAMZ CC
19. CHEVITOS
20. VALLEY CRUISERS
21. VIP
22. CALI GROWN
23. BROWN PERSUASION
24. BLVD BOMBS
25. PURO ORGULLO
26. USO
27. INSPIRATIONS
28. OLDIES 
29. KINGS OF LUXURY 
30. DARKSIDE 
31. OLD SKOOLZ 
32. MALOS
33. CALI LIFE 
34. VIEJITOS 
25. COMPADRES BOMB CLUB 
26. NOK
27. ELITE
28. TRAFFIC
29. STYLISTICS < FROM LOS ANGELES
30. PADRINOS 
31. WICKED CUSTOMZ 
32. LUXURIOUS 
33. AZTECAS 
34. MEMORIES
35. ENCHANTED CREATION
36. JUS RIDIN C.C.
37. BYRD GAME USA
38. DUKES 
39. EVIL THREAT < - FROM LAKE TAHOE
40. ANTIGUOS
41. REZ MADE
42. OLD TIMES
43. EAST BAY CHEVS
44. BROWN EFFECTS 
45. DEVOTIONS
46. FAMILY FIRST


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Last years Salinas Car Show


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

News clip of last years Salinas Car Show


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

StreetLow Salinas Car Show @ Salinas Sports Complex
March 11th 2012
Performing Live: 
J.Stalin, San Quinn, Davina, ATNT, Focus, Don Changolini, Mic Quin, Big Tone, Staytooned, Sinner from Nsanity, Benny Blanco from the Bay, Ambition, Joe Baby, and Da Gogettas 

Tickets:
Gilberts Detail 140 Grove St. Watsonville CA 831-840-9119

Exculsive Ink 1860 N Main St # K Salinas, CA 831-444-8910

Tickele Me Pink 1294 North Main St Salinas, CA 831-998-7778

Express mart 836 North Main St. Salinas CA 831-754-1998 has our latest issue, calendars, tickets for the show right now!

No Colors & No Cruising after the Show. Salinas PD will be in Full Force !

DOORS OPEN AT NOON ! ! ! NOT 9AM

For Special Hotel Rates. Mention "Streetlow Rates"
Laurel Inn
801 West Laurel Drive
Salinas, CA 93906
Reservations 1-800-354-9831
2 bed rooms for $66 with no Tax. Rooms are reg. 74.

To Pre-Reg visit our site to download the pre-reg form...

http://www.streetlowmagazine.com/Register/PreReg.php

Visit www.streetlowmagazine.com for more info.

Visit our Like Page 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Streetlow-Magazine/321020167919476?ref=ts

Send All Pre-Reg to 

StreetLow Magazine
P.O. Box 32245
San Jose, CA 95152

For More info, Contact 408-396-2553 / 408-920-0997


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ikey Turner said:


> Roll Call !
> 1. KOOL IMPRESSIONS
> 2. SOCIOS
> 3. SAN JOSE FINEST
> ...


Looks like you missed up on the count! I count 56 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

OVER 61 CAR CLUBS IN THE HOUSE. THE LARGEST PRE-REG FOR SALINAS.
Roll Call !
1. KOOL IMPRESSIONS
2. SOCIOS 
3. SAN JOSE FINEST
4. NEW FRIENDS
5. LIFE'S FINEST
6. NEW IMAGE
7. ROLLERZ ONLY 
8. AZTEC CREATIONS
9. WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
10. SWIFT
11. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
12. BLVD KINGS
13. TROKITAS 
14. CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS 
15. WICKED RIDAZ
16. IMPALAS 
17. LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C
18. CALI DREAMZ CC
19. CHEVITOS
20. VALLEY CRUISERS
21. VIP
22. CALI GROWN
23. BROWN PERSUASION
24. BLVD BOMBS
25. PURO ORGULLO
26. USO
27. INSPIRATIONS
28. OLDIES 
29. KINGS OF LUXURY 
30. DARKSIDE 
31. OLD SKOOLZ 
32. MALOS
33. CALI LIFE 
34. VIEJITOS 
35. COMPADRES BOMB CLUB 
36. NOK
37. ELITE
38. TRAFFIC
39. STYLISTICS < FROM LOS ANGELES
40. PADRINOS 
41. WICKED CUSTOMZ 
42. LUXURIOUS 
43. AZTECAS 
44. MEMORIES
45. ENCHANTED CREATION
46. JUS RIDIN C.C.
47. BYRD GAME USA
48. DUKES 
49. EVIL THREAT < - FROM LAKE TAHOE
50. ANTIGUOS
51. REZ MADE
53. OLD TIMES
54. EAST BAY CHEVS
55. BROWN EFFECTS 
56. DEVOTIONS
57. FAMILY FIRST 
58. BLVD BOMBS
59. ERNIES CREATIONS 
60. VALLEY CRUISERS
61. STREET LIFE


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

THANK YOU REDEEMED1. I CORRECTED OUR HEAD COUNT AND ADDED MORE PRE-REG'S. YOU DA MAN!


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Just a reminder. No Colors. At all. No drama. No worries.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Ikey Turner said:


> Just a reminder. No Colors. At all. No drama. No worries.



:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*DEVOTION CAR & TRUCK CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!!!
*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Roll Call !
1. KOOL IMPRESSIONS
2. SOCIOS 
3. SAN JOSE FINEST
4. NEW FRIENDS
5. LIFE'S FINEST
6. NEW IMAGE
7. ROLLERZ ONLY 
8. AZTEC CREATIONS
9. WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
10. SWIFT
11. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
12. BLVD KINGS
13. TROKITAS 
14. CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS 
15. WICKED RIDAZ
16. IMPALAS 
17. LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C
18. CALI DREAMZ CC
19. CHEVITOS
20. VALLEY CRUISERS
21. VIP
22. CALI GROWN
23. BROWN PERSUASION
24. BLVD BOMBS
25. PURO ORGULLO
26. USO
27. INSPIRATIONS
28. OLDIES 
29. KINGS OF LUXURY 
30. DARKSIDE 
31. OLD SKOOLZ 
32. MALOS
33. CALI LIFE 
34. VIEJITOS 
35. COMPADRES BOMB CLUB 
36. NOK
37. ELITE
38. TRAFFIC
39. STYLISTICS < FROM LOS ANGELES
40. PADRINOS 
41. WICKED CUSTOMZ 
42. LUXURIOUS 
43. AZTECAS 
44. MEMORIES
45. ENCHANTED CREATION
46. JUS RIDIN C.C.
47. BYRD GAME USA
48. DUKES 
49. EVIL THREAT < - FROM LAKE TAHOE
50. ANTIGUOS
51. REZ MADE
53. OLD TIMES
54. EAST BAY CHEVS
55. BROWN EFFECTS 
56. DEVOTIONS
57. FAMILY FIRST 
58. BLVD BOMBS
59. ERNIES CREATIONS 
60. VALLEY CRUISERS
61. STREET LIFE 
62. DEVOTION


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ikey Turner said:


> THANK YOU REDEEMED1. I CORRECTED OUR HEAD COUNT AND ADDED MORE PRE-REG'S. YOU DA MAN!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

WE WILL BE OUT THERE AIRBRUSHING TEMPORARY TATTOOS! COME BY OUR BOOTH! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

]
View attachment 449031
View attachment 449030
View attachment 449029
WE WILL BE OUT THERE AIRBRUSHING TEMPORARY TATTOOS! COME BY OUR BOOTH! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Last Year. Streetlow Midwest Car Show!


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

-Owner is Steve Rodriguez from Chevitos Family Affair C.C.
-Model is Ashley
-Make Up By Jessica Monique 
-Photoshoot by John Pineda
-Video By Lobo


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Roll Call !
1. KOOL IMPRESSIONS
2. SOCIOS 
3. SAN JOSE FINEST
4. NEW FRIENDS
5. LIFE'S FINEST
6. NEW IMAGE
7. ROLLERZ ONLY 
8. AZTEC CREATIONS
9. WATSONVILLE RIDERS 
10. SWIFT
11. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
12. BLVD KINGS
13. TROKITAS 
14. CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS 
15. WICKED RIDAZ
16. IMPALAS 
17. LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C
18. CALI DREAMZ CC
19. CHEVITOS
20. VALLEY CRUISERS
21. VIP
22. CALI GROWN
23. BROWN PERSUASION
24. BLVD BOMBS
25. PURO ORGULLO
26. USO
27. INSPIRATIONS
28. OLDIES 
29. KINGS OF LUXURY 
30. DARKSIDE 
31. OLD SKOOLZ 
32. MALOS
33. CALI LIFE 
34. VIEJITOS 
35. COMPADRES BOMB CLUB 
36. NOK
37. ELITE
38. TRAFFIC
39. STYLISTICS < FROM LOS ANGELES
40. PADRINOS 
41. WICKED CUSTOMZ 
42. LUXURIOUS 
43. AZTECAS 
44. MEMORIES
45. ENCHANTED CREATION
46. JUS RIDIN C.C.
47. BYRD GAME USA
48. DUKES 
49. EVIL THREAT < - FROM LAKE TAHOE
50. ANTIGUOS
51. REZ MADE
53. OLD TIMES
54. EAST BAY CHEVS
55. BROWN EFFECTS 
56. DEVOTIONS
57. FAMILY FIRST 
58. BLVD BOMBS
59. ERNIES CREATIONS 
60. VALLEY CRUISERS
61. STREET LIFE 
62. DEVOTION 
63. SAN JOSE FINEST


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm sure its going to be a good one.


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Sonny Madrid will be at our show. He will have a booth of Art Work and super rare posters from the past. Make sure to visit his booth.


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

EVERY SINGLE PERSON THAT WALKS IN TO THE SHOW WILL RECEIVE A FREE STREETLOW 2012 CALENDAR. ALSO EVERY CAR THAT ENTERS OUR SHOW WILL RECEIVE A CALENDAR! OUR GIFT TO YOU FOR 2012 !


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Man im so ready for Saturday! Gonna hit cannery row Saturday in Montery. I think we might have 40 girls for the bikini contest.


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Can I get a calendar to I gotta work and can't make it wish I could tho


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Brown Effects CC Bakersfield will be in the HOUSE!!!!!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:worship::worship::worship::worship:streetlow magazine :worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT see you in the morning


----------



## EvilCustoms (Aug 18, 2010)

My son Took 2nd place special interest. TTT


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Once again another great show


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EvilCustoms said:


> My son Took 2nd place special interest. TTT


Congrats LIL MAN 
TTT EVIL FAM


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Just got home had a great time even got to go back stage with the models shooooooooo.... another great shoooooow good night till tue. Cause that's when im gona wake up haaaaaaaaha


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Had a great time. I hope to get pics up in the next couple days


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Pharcyde customs is hosting a car show March 17th 2012 at Pitman Highschool. This show is open to all yrs, makes, models, bikes, motorcycles, etc. If you want to show it, bring it. The cost is a 10 donation. Trophies will be given, the number will depend on the number of participants. Hope to see you all there. Also the will be food and live music!!!50% of proceeds from car show are going towards Pitman Highschool Choir Program.*


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

any pics?


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

WAS A GOOD SHOW HAD A GOOD TIME CANT WAIT TILL THE WOODLAND SHOW CHINO TO FAR


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*ANY PICS*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

I thought there would be a ton of pictures by now. Wasup?


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

https://picasaweb.google.com/113604091142569125040/SLMCarShowSalinas31112 <----- LINK TO VIEW PICTURES FROM THE STREETLOW CAR SHOW IN SALINAS SPORT COMPLEX.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ CC ..WE HAD A FIRME TIME AT CARSHOW....PICZ COMING SOON....


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

SUCH A GREAT SHOW IT WAS LIKE A giant family reunion i had such a great time, seen alot of homies and chilled with my Car Club "Wicked Ridaz"


----------



## boneman (May 13, 2007)

dam looks like impalas hit another salas show frkn hard again qvo sorry carnals couldnt make it this year had familia functions to go to u noooo.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

LowriderLobo said:


>


BADASS LOBO ....CANT WAIT TO SEE THE REST .


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Where's da cochino pics? Lol.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/322516-streetlows-salinas-car-show-march-11th-2012-a-12.html


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

LowriderLobo said:


> View attachment 450032


----------



## sjshows (Mar 2, 2012)

*I didn't see him - went to every booth for Cali Scenes video - on tonite YouTube*



Ikey Turner said:


> Sonny Madrid will be at our show. He will have a booth of Art Work and super rare posters from the past. Make sure to visit his booth.


See "Streetlow Show in Salas '12" on YOUTUBE by 5 pm - video by A-Best - :thumbsup:
See Davina many clubs, indies, Bikini contest interviews too.

After years of seeing attending. Car shows and alcohol= money + problems  Good that Streetlow was alcohol free! No problems and good time - see comments.


----------



## sjshows (Mar 2, 2012)

See "Streetlow Show in Salas '12" on YOUTUBE by 5 pm - video by A-Best - :thumbsup:
See Davina many clubs, indies, Bikini contest interviews too.

After years of seeing attending. Car shows and alcohol= money + problems  Good that Streetlow was alcohol free! No problems and good time - comments of other attendees.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

great show had a blast it looked like a big ass picnic props to all the STREETLOW staff for a great show,hope every made it home safe and see you all at the next one 



congrats to all the winners :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

My body hurts from being there on my feet all day


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

STREETLIFE cc had a Great Time Thanks STREETLOW see you guys at the next show


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


>


 I GOT A PIC OF HER DOING THAT ON MY HOMIES CAR NAKED ILL TRY AND UPLOAD :thumbsup:


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

fidecaddy said:


> I GOT A PIC OF HER DOING THAT ON MY HOMIES CAR NAKED ILL TRY AND UPLOAD :thumbsup:


:cheesy: lets get that one up :yes:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

BROWN PERSUASION CC HAD A GOOD TIME...SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT ONE.......


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Can't post pics... layitlow's being stupid -_- but I can on *http://www.customcarforums.com/f/ *be sure to check his site out  created bye layitlow Moderator DRLOWZ*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Here's a few pictures I took! 

*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> great show had a blast it looked like a big ass picnic props to all the STREETLOW staff for a great show,hope every made it home safe and see you all at the next one
> 
> 
> 
> congrats to all the winners :thumbsup:


X64 jesse great show thanks again for the asada
It was good hay te miro bro


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


dam bros you guys lookn tough....
to the top TRAFFIC


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


DEZ
TRINO
KIDD
ADRAIN
CISCO
LOOKN GOOD !!!!!!!:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


KIDD BEING A KID..........:thumbsup:WHO'S THE BALD GUY
:dunno:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Great Show..Many Nice Rides....:wave:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

>


:wow:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

cook1970 said:


> DEZ
> TINO
> KIDD
> ADRAIN
> ...


Yes they were. Definitely agree with u.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

I would like to thank Gilbert, the complete staff of Streetlow, Traffic C.C, my homie Sir Lexx from Padrinos and everyone else that was at the show for making me feel very welcome. Was my first time and would definitely consider going again. Had a great time and was a very good show. Thank you all. Peace.....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Keep up the good work Gilbert and Streetlow Staff. U guys doing a great job. Ofcourse ur gonna have a lot of people complaining but then u ask urself, y u still coming to the shows then...


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

B.E cc was in the house, drove 4hrs but had a good time! Thanks "Streetlow".........looking frw to next show!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

how many cars do you think was there at the show?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I would like to thank Gilbert, the complete staff of Streetlow, Traffic C.C, my homie Sir Lexx from Padrinos and everyone else that was at the show for making me feel very welcome. Was my first time and would definitely consider going again. Had a great time and was a very good show. Thank you all. Peace.....











Always an honor having you and Sky's the Limit in the house that's for sure.https://picasaweb.google.com/113604091142569125040/SLMCarShowSalinas31112 <----Got sum cool pic's of your firme ride check it out Angel.


----------



## BigDog31 (Sep 23, 2004)

fidecaddy said:


> I GOT A PIC OF HER DOING THAT ON MY HOMIES CAR NAKED ILL TRY AND UPLOAD :thumbsup:


Looking forward to that pic!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


> how many cars do you think was there at the show?


bout 550?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

cherry 64 said:


> X64 jesse great show thanks again for the asada
> It was good hay te miro bro


ya sabes homie :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

fidecaddy said:


> I GOT A PIC OF HER DOING THAT ON MY HOMIES CAR NAKED ILL TRY AND UPLOAD :thumbsup:



I seen it thx but next time invite wey


----------



## ChopRegal831 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> I would like to thank Gilbert, the complete staff of Streetlow, Traffic C.C, my homie Sir Lexx from Padrinos and everyone else that was at the show for making me feel very welcome. Was my first time and would definitely consider going again. Had a great time and was a very good show. Thank you all. Peace.....


Lla sabes angel alwsys good to see you bro you a traveler like me
Glad to see you made it home safe carnal see you this sunday stylistics ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

fidecaddy said:


> I GOT A PIC OF HER DOING THAT ON MY HOMIES CAR NAKED ILL TRY AND UPLOAD :thumbsup:



pm it bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BigDog31 (Sep 23, 2004)

Pm me too! Thx


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

Fidel, ill take a pm aswell.. Thanks bro :nicoderm:


----------



## saladbowlking (Apr 14, 2010)

PM me as well!


----------



## cali78 (Feb 21, 2009)

Can u pm me the pic to bro kindly appreciated


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

low'n slow said:


> B.E cc was in the house, drove 4hrs but had a good time! Thanks "Streetlow".........looking frw to next show!!


IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU GUYS SEE YOU SOON IN BAKERS.....


----------



## EL BOCA (Feb 19, 2010)

*OLDIES CAR CLUB HAD A GREAT TIME 

THANKS TO ALL THE STREETLOW STAFF!!*


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

cherry 64 said:


> Lla sabes angel alwsys good to see you bro you a traveler like me
> Glad to see you made it home safe carnal see you this sunday stylistics ttt


Thanx Trino. See u the next two weekends. I'll have ur merchandise ready.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> Always an honor having you and Sky's the Limit in the house that's for sure.https://picasaweb.google.com/113604091142569125040/SLMCarShowSalinas31112


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

sjshows said:


> See "Streetlow Show in Salas '12" on YOUTUBE by 5 pm - video by A-Best - :thumbsup:
> See Davina many clubs, indies, Bikini contest interviews too.
> 
> After years of seeing attending. Car shows and alcohol= money + problems  Good that Streetlow was alcohol free! No problems and good time - see comments.


*Post the video. *


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Ritchie Ritch said:


>


:thumbsup: nice pics.....:wave:


----------



## joseortizservin (Mar 13, 2012)

was that all the pics?


----------



## joseortizservin (Mar 13, 2012)

x2


----------



## Arielle (Mar 13, 2012)

LOL!! ;D


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


STKN209 said:


> IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU GUYS SEE YOU SOON IN BAKERS.....


thanks for ur guys help bro, we all appreciated!! hit us up when u hit Bakersfield, we can BBQ it up and have some cold ones!! looking forward to having u guys down!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

fidecaddy said:


> I GOT A PIC OF HER DOING THAT ON MY HOMIES CAR NAKED ILL TRY AND UPLOAD :thumbsup:


Uploaded! Uploaded!!! hahah:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


> how many cars do you think was there at the show?


so what was the total count?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Close to 500


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


> Close to 500



:thumbsup:


----------



## lownslow805 (Feb 29, 2012)

Damn looks like I missed a great show!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

low'n slow said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> thanks for ur guys help bro, we all appreciated!! hit us up when u hit Bakersfield, we can BBQ it up and have some cold ones!! looking forward to having u guys down!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:FOR SURE....


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


>


*THATS THE JAMES BROWN GET DOWN 
FIRME SHOW ONCE AGAIN STREETLOW MAG TEAM*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

408Riv said:


> Where all the pics @??? ha


 look back at the pages before


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


> View attachment 450032



guess it was a lil nipply:wow:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

SUNDAY JUNE 3RD I'M THROWING A CARSHOW IN CONJUNCTION WITH MY CAR CLUB "WICKED RIDAZ" 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW HOP AND CONCERT AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA,FREESTYLE LEGENDS DEBBIE DEB, NYASIA, CONNIE AND OTHER FAMOUS ARTIST PERFORMING LIVE. DA CONNECTION PUTTING THE BIGEST CAR SHOW THE 209 HAS EVER SEEN SO STAY TUNED WITH MORE UPDATES PRE-REG FORMS SOON.


----------



## BigDog31 (Sep 23, 2004)

fidecaddy said:


> I GOT A PIC OF HER DOING THAT ON MY HOMIES CAR NAKED ILL TRY AND UPLOAD :thumbsup:


Where's the pic?


----------

